# new german shepherd diet questions with limited dog food? what you think



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

what you think of this dog food? someone told me to try it? they said very rare a dog has trouble with fish and sweet patatoe and carrots.

THey said normal patatoes are bad though


MY dOg did horrible on orgin


The best food my dog did do on was royal canine with added pumpkin but i think its only because of the added probotics and added things to the food that made my dog do okay on this food.

Simply Nourish Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato and Salmon Dog Food - Dog - Sale - PetSmart

my dog didnt do great on natural balance either. Lots of eye goo issues.

I will add my own pro biotics from now on. ANd just feed my dog a pure healthy food with limited ingrediants.


VEt says to try it.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

exotica said:


> what you think of this dog food? someone told me to try it? they said very rare a dog has trouble with fish and sweet patatoe and carrots.
> 
> THey said normal patatoes are bad though
> 
> ...


If you want a good dry food that is not chicken or beef, you may want to consider the EVO Herring which I do not believe has any potatoes: Healthy Pet Product Search ? Organic Dog Food, Dog Treats and More ? Natura Pet Products


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

it has too many things in it i want a limited food. I dont like the idea of cottage cheese.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

exotica said:


> what you think of this dog food? someone told me to try it? they said very rare a dog has trouble with fish and sweet patatoe and carrots.
> 
> THey said normal patatoes are bad though
> 
> ...


Tons of dogs do great on Royal-Canin and I would pick that over Simply Nourish any day. You'd be hard pressed to find any organization anywhere with more knowledge about canine nutrition than RC; In particular German Shepherds, they used to have a whole research group dedicated to German Shepherds. Secondly, RC is a leader in food safety. Now ingredients are fingerprinted and if a batch shows any deviation from the pure fingerprint the entire shipment is refused.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you get an allergy test to truly rule out the ingredients you believ he's allergic to? He could just have an intolerance, but be able to tolerate them in smaller amounts. I wouldn't go straight to a LID without getting a test done personally.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

no my vet didnt bother yet, I wen't with acana limited food duck instead 


what you think of this?

I am sorry but royal canine is killing my dog, it swells up her anal glands giving her constipation and isnt helping her allergy at all. 

We can add in our own proboitics which is all royal canine is doing it is a horrible cheap food which adds its own probiotic then jacks up the price then kills our dogs anyway with crappy food. Horrible ears bad feet 

My dogs problems are both enviromental and food related. Vets didnt bother testing but they say it doesnt take a scientist to figure it out with her when her feet swell up in the summer time but fine in the winter.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

exotica said:


> no my vet didnt bother yet, I wen't with acana limited food duck instead
> 
> 
> what you think of this?
> ...


Hmmm, I thought you said Royal-Canin was the food your dog did best on? Anyway, sounds like you have a dog with severe immune deficiencies and you'll probably have issues with a wide range of foods. And btw, ultimately it is you that should "bother" Maybe go all out raw? Acana is much better than Simply Nourish though. Royal-Canin German Shepherd does not contain any probiotic ingredients.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

she did at first do great until now i think in the long run RC aka royan canine might have been making her worse

Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear is what shes on now 

but i have a great probiotic now that i am also going to try 

Acana is also the same company that makes orijin but my dog did HORRIBLe on the grain free I think it was way too rich for her and she turned anorexic

I am guessing a powerful probotic will do the job for her. VETS Do not know much about food they dont know much about probiotics either they leave that stuff up to us. They only know about medications.

My vet says he does not want to give her any allergy shots regardless. HE says he thinks they are crap and dont even work and cause more harm than good. 

My dog was also tested positive for lymes the tick sicknesses. She just got off treatment for that.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

raw is a bit scary i will try that last i think if we dont balance raw right its no good for our dogs, id try it last.


IVe tried many foods but i never added a powerful well known probiotics that has worked wonders for other german shepherd owners before.


A good proboitic will help the shepherd absorb a high quality food and that would make the dog very healthy. The trick is to find the right food. 


Evrimental allergy will always be there but easy to deal with IF the food stuff is under control


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say, I think you're putting way too much faith in a probiotic. It's definitely not going to solve every problem. I think of it more as an enhancer. 

As far as raw it's very easy to balance. If you are really worried you could just add a multi vitamin.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

why dont you hold faith in a powerful probiotic?


thats the only reason RC is good or will work better than other foods at first, read whats in rc its a HORRIBLE INGREDIANTS, its a scam.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I definitely don't like RC. I do respect their food safety, but their ingredients in the US are terrible. 

My problem with holding that much faith in a probiotic is yes, it does help first food more efficiently, at least along with digestive enzymes, but it's not the end all supplement. Even if you find a perfect kibble and add the probiotic your dog still might not do fantastic. What probiotic are you using?


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

ACANA Duck and Bartlett Pear is One of the Best Dog Foods

INGREDIENTS
Duck meal, deboned duck, steel-cut oats, peas, whole pears, whole potato, duck fat, duck liver, sun-cured alfalfa, oat flakes, algae meal (source of DHA, EPA), pea fiber, whole apples, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, minerals, vitamins, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.




reg whole potato kinda scares me feeding that to dogs.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

exotica said:


> why dont you hold faith in a powerful probiotic?
> 
> 
> thats the only reason RC is good or will work better than other foods at first, read whats in rc its a HORRIBLE INGREDIANTS, its a scam.


Which RC formulas have probiotics? They contain PREbiotics which is different.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the best is a subjective term. I think it also differs on the best for each dog. I couldn't feed that to Duke because of the oats. It'd set off his ear infections again most likely. I personally feel Orijen, Back to Basics, and Go! GF are probably some of the best kibbles ingredient wise. 

I do agree about the potato though. I don't think it's the best carb source for dogs. I'm not necessarily afraid to feed it though.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

sahara why does oats set his ears off just curious?

i was using the german shepherd formula

my dogs ears act out also is oats suppose to cause this?


it all started on natural balance which has no oats tho


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Grains, oats included get him yeasty which gives him yeast ear infections. His ears sit over in the drop ear correctly so all the moisture helps the yeast grow and then he's left with an infection.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

exotica said:


> sahara why does oats set his ears off just curious?
> 
> i was using the german shepherd formula
> 
> ...


Prebiotics are feed for naturally occuring beneficial bacteria in the gut. Probiotics are live beneficial bacteria that colonize the gut and aid in digestion and displace pathogens. If the probiotic bacteria is inactivated, usually called fermentation product on a dog food label, it only works like a digestive enzyme. The RC GS formula includes a prebiotic but no probiotic.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

Ingredient Listing/Guaranteed Analysis

Sweet Potatoes, Bison, Potato Protein, Pea Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), DL-methionine, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

this is natural balance my dog was on it for a while but ended up doing bad on it also. Doesnt look like there is anything in it even.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

with my new food will i need to add in a prebiotic as well? or is a probiotic usually good enough?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

exotica said:


> with my new food will i need to add in a prebiotic as well? or is a probiotic usually good enough?


There is no probiotic in Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear. You will have to add that yourself. There is however an ingredient with prebiotic effects in there. Chicory root is a source of inulin which is a prebiotic fiber.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Your dog may have issues with potatoes, as well as grains. I have a westie mix that can't tolerate either one. I feed her Evo Herring and Salmon, which doesn't contain them. It's expensive, but she's small and doesn't eat much. You could also try Earthborn or Innova Prime, both of which contain peas instead of potatoes or grains as the starch. 

Maddie also has a grass allergy, so I give her a foot soak at the end of each day to cleanse her feet of built up allergens and toxins (a little Betadine mixed in water - made to look like the color of iced tea; I keep it in a plastic container - filled deep enough to cover each foot - and dunk each foot in it for up to a minute, then pat dry). Betadine has antibacterial and antifungal properties.

I also add a probiotic (_Complete Probiotics for Pets_, from Mercola). I get it from Vitamin Shoppe (in their pet section), esp. when it's on sale. The other posters are correct - it's not a cure all, but it helps. I give it to my boxer - they're known for sensitive tummies.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes my shepherds feet will turn red when walking on the grass.


I like the idea of peas but the evo has so much other stuff added that i just dont like the idea of.

GO! sounds like a good food with great reviews but again it sounds exactly like what i am switching my dog to right now GO! SENSITIVITY + SHINE Salmon Recipe for Dogs | Petcurean

is there a limited dog food out there that uses peas but nothing else ?


ALSO for feet i have a nice spray that works you should try it, it is not as easy as soaking your dogs feet but i think it is more effective, only problem is if your dogs feet are hurting well if my dogs feet hurt and i need to spray them my dog will sometimes nip out of pain while soaking her feet are a lot more easy. But the spray is very powerful and cheap.

Right now my dogs feet are prefect though.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

my dog was fed it for a long time till she went on rc

BUT there is one kind i never tried and that is the one that has NO potato in it

its

The duck and legumes one

here is the ingred
Duck Meal, Dried Garbanzo Beans, Dried Peas, Pea Starch, Duck, Natural Flavor, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Beet Pulp, Ground Flaxseed, Salt, Salmon Oil, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid), DL-methionine, Minerals (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, manganous sulfate, sodium selenite, calcium iodate), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid (preservatives).

Do you think it would be worth a try rather than going to acana which has potato and duck already in it kinda like beating a dead horse?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

California Natural makes a limited ingredient diet without potatoes in it: their Kangaroo and Lentils. I'm thinking of trying Maddie on it, b/c the ingredient list is simpler. Holy moly, it's expensive though!


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

i wish i knew this before i bought the duck and legumes they had california natural there!


both contain flaxseed buT califronia natural has no yeast which i like a lot.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you want the best probiotic out there get yourself some raw milk and kefir grains(from etsy or any other online store) make your own Kefir and you'll have a superior probiotic. Read about Kefir  The grains are reusable and the cost is dirt cheap. I drink it daily and give it to my pups from time to time. I even let them eat the grains which are a mega house of probiotics. It's much better to use a natural source over something man-made that alters the natural state.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheltielover25 said:


> If you want the best probiotic out there get yourself some raw milk and kefir grains(from etsy or any other online store) make your own Kefir and you'll have a superior probiotic. Read about Kefir  The grains are reusable and the cost is dirt cheap. I drink it daily and give it to my pups from time to time. I even let them eat the grains which are a mega house of probiotics. It's much better to use a natural source over something man-made that alters the natural state.


Are you sure the live bacteria cultures in kefir make it through a dogs upper gastrointestinal tract intact? Not saying they don't, just like to see some more info on the topic related to dogs. If not you'r basically feeding enzymes, lactose and a small amount of ethanol, no live cultures to negate the negative effects of the lactose.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

exotica said:


> The best food my dog did do on was royal canine with added pumpkin but i think its only because of the added probotics and added things to the food that made my dog do okay on this food.
> .



You realize that is why they add the "things" right? The food is constructed based on the tons of research they did for GSDs and they then created the food with benefits for the breed.



> I am sorry but royal canine is killing my dog, it swells up her anal glands giving her constipation and isnt helping her allergy at all.
> 
> We can add in our own proboitics which is all royal canine is doing it is a horrible cheap food which adds its own probiotic then jacks up the price then kills our dogs anyway with crappy food. Horrible ears bad feet


Can you point out what is so very horrible?

Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat, barley, rice, natural chicken flavor, pork meal, soy protein isolate, sodium silico aluminate, wheat gluten meal, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), powdered cellulose, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid.


----------



## exotica (Nov 2, 2012)

Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, chicken fat, barley, rice, natural chicken flavor, pork meal, soy protein isolate, sodium silico aluminate, wheat gluten meal, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), powdered cellulose, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), soya oil, potassium chloride, salt, calcium carbonate, dried egg product, sodium tripolyphosphate, DL-methionine, L-tyrosine, taurine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid.

they are tricking you into thinking that you can choose to buy their marketing scemes or you can get on a better cleaner food

SOy not something i would feed a dog
wheat again I want something grain free why would i give my dog wheat? 
Yeast another thing i dont want my dog to have brewers yeast
they also use chicken for dogs like shepherds that suffer with a lot issues i was hoping they would use something more rare I see they also use pork that is an animal that is mass produced eats a lot of junk and is injected with steriods to make them grow massive.
Too much Brown rice makes stools rock hard which will cause pain when the shepherd poops. 


A free range or wild animal would be best.

The only reason this food works a bit better for shepherds is because of the lack of potato from what i have recently learned from another forum members.

its got a lot of junk in it


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

You have no idea what you're talking about. Ill post tomorrow, too much to type from my phone.


----------

